# How to Create a Universal Windows 7 Disc (AIO) with both 32 and 64-bit versions.



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2011)

What you will need:

Windows 7 x86 Disc or ISO(Version doesn't matter, the disc/ISO actually contains them all, I'll be using a Home Premium ISO)
Windows 7 x64 Disc or ISO(Version doesn't matter, the disc/ISO acutally contains them all, I'll be using a Home Premium ISO)
The Windows Automated Installation Kit(AIK) for Windows 7
IMGBurn*IMGBurn's installer now contains malware and will install Conduit Search if you do not uncheck the boxes when you install IMGBurn.*
7Zip or some other software to extra ISO images if you are using ISO images instead of physical disc.


1.) Create two folders in the root of the C drive called "Win 7 x86" and "Win 7 x64".

2.) Extract the ISO images, or copy the files from the real discs, into their respective folders.

3.) Run WAIK command prompt (Deployment Tools Command Prompt) As Administrator (_Start > All Programs > Microsoft Windows AIK > Deployment Tools Command Prompt_).






4.) Now execute the following commands:


```
imagex /export "c:\Win 7 x64\sources\install.wim" 1 "c:\Win 7 x86\sources\install.wim" "Windows Home Basic"
imagex /export "c:\Win 7 x64\sources\install.wim" 2 "c:\Win 7 x86\sources\install.wim" "Windows Home Premium"
imagex /export "c:\Win 7 x64\sources\install.wim" 3 "c:\Win 7 x86\sources\install.wim" "Windows Professional"
imagex /export "c:\Win 7 x64\sources\install.wim" 4 "c:\Win 7 x86\sources\install.wim" "Windows Ultimate"
```






5.) Now navagate to "C:\Win 7 x86\sources\" in explorer, and delete *ei.cfg*.

The Win 7 x86 folder now contains a universal Windows 7 install that will allow you to install any version of Windows 7 in both x86 and x64 flavors.  But we need to make it a bootable ISO image to really make it useful.

6.) Start up IMGBurn and select "Create image file from files/folders".





7.) Add the "C:\Win 7 x86" folder to the Source box.





8.) Go to the "Advanced Tab" and select the "Bootable Disc" tab under that.





9.) Check the "Make Image Bootable" box.





10.) Point the "Boot Image" path to "C:\Win 7 x86\boot\etfsboot.com"





11.) Change the "Sectors to Load" option from *4* to *8*.





12.) Click on the "Options" tab and change the file system to "*UDF*".





13.) Click on the "Labels" tab and enter a label.





14.) Now click the "Build" button.





15.) Select where to save the file and what to name it when prompted.

16.) Let it build the iso file.

You now have an ISO image file that you can either burn to a DVD, it is still under 4GB so you can fit it on a single layer DVD, or you can put it on a flash drive using my guide here.

When you boot from the DVD/USB Flash drive you will now see an option box like the following with every version of Windows 7 both x86 and x64:





And remember, your free to install and test any of these version for 30 days, so if you have Home Premium, you can install Pro/Ultimate and see what you are missing, or install Starter and see just how shitty it is.


----------



## Drone (May 7, 2011)

bonus stuff:

a) get ei.cfg remover

http://www.technibble.com/ei-cfg-removal-utility-repair-tool-of-the-week/

If you don't wanna mess with image, nor rebuild it. This little thing will do everything.

b) You don't need whole WAIK (~ 2 GB LOL!). You need only imagex (4 MB), get it here:

http://rapidshare.com/files/31591623/Integrate_KB_in_Vista_v.0.07_Tools.7z

It's in *tools\amd64* and *x86* folder. Which one you need is up to your running os. You can delete the rest.

c) use imagex export commands like newtekie1 says and if you wanna compress them a bit: 



> imagex */compress maximum* /export "c:\Win 7 x64\sources\install.wim" 1 "c:\Win 7 x86\sources\install.wim" "Windows Home Basic"



d) You can make your dvd bootable with *oscdimg* 

http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/d8zxuifur

example:

oscdimg.exe –l<Disc_Label> -t<MM/DD/YYYY:HH:MM> -m -u2 –b<path_of_bootable_img_file> <path_of_installation_source> <path_with_filename_is_to_be_created>

e) when iso is done you can burn it with windows built in burner


----------



## heky (May 7, 2011)

@newtekie1

Does it work for Enterprise versions too? I would like to have both 32 and 64 bit on one usb stick?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (May 7, 2011)

Ive got a usb drive that installs pretty much the same thing,  all windows 7 32bit and 64bit including enterprise.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2011)

Drone said:


> bonus stuff:
> 
> a) get ei.cfg remover
> 
> ...



Useful tips, though ei.cfg remove is pretty pointless since you are already extracting the iso anyway.



heky said:


> @newtekie1
> 
> Does it work for Enterprise versions too? I would like to have both 32 and 64 bit on one usb stick?



Yes, if you extract the two to different directories you can use the same imagex command on them, it would look like
	
	



```
imagex /export "c:\Win 7 x64 Ent\sources\install.wim" 1 "c:\Win 7 x86 Ent\sources\install.wim" "Windows 7 Enterprise"
```


----------



## heky (May 8, 2011)

I get the message: Image name (Windows 7 Enterprise) already exists in target file.
I used this command:
imagex /export "c:\Win 7 64\sources\install.wim" 1 "c:\Win 7 32\sources\install.wim" "Windows 7 Enterprise"

Should i just change the name to Enterprise 64?

I tried changing the name to "Windows 7 Enterprise 64" but it didnt work. When booting from USB there is no option to choose from, just a bank line, not even enterprise 32bit.

Any thoughts?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2011)

The Win 7 64 folder contains the Windows 7 Enterprise files correct?


----------



## heky (May 8, 2011)

Both folders contain Windows 7 Enterprise files, the Win 7 x64 Ent folder contains 64bit files, and the Win 7 x86 folder contains 32bit files.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2011)

Hmm... I'm not quite sure why that would be giving you that error.  It shouldn't care about the name, when exporting the other versions they have the same names also...


----------



## heky (May 8, 2011)

Thanks anyway, i just thought it would be nice to have both versions on 1 usb stick. I guess not with Enterprise...

Edit: The thing is, that when i changed the name to "Windows 7 Enterprise 64", exporting worked, but when burned to the usb and booted, there would be nothing to choose from, just a blank line.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2011)

heky said:


> Thanks anyway, i just thought it would be nice to have both versions on 1 usb stick. I guess not with Enterprise...
> 
> Edit: The thing is, that when i changed the name to "Windows 7 Enterprise 64", exporting worked, but when burned to the usb and booted, there would be nothing to choose from, just a blank line.



I know it is possible with Enterprise, there are other guides  on the net on doing it with enterprise, but without access to Enterprise discs I can't test it or reproduce the errors you are recieving to troubleshoot.

*Edit:* I also played around with the compressiong settings.  The difference between Fast compress, which is the default if you don't specify, and Maximum is very minor.  So minor in fact that in the end the disc image is still 3.8GB, it might be a few MB smaller, but nothing that really matters.  And sense it still fits on a single layer DVD, I don't think it is worth.


----------



## Drone (May 9, 2011)

heky said:


> I get the message: Image name (Windows 7 Enterprise) already exists in target file.
> 
> imagex /export "c:\Win 7 64\sources\install.wim" 1 "c:\Win 7 32\sources\install.wim" "Windows 7 Enterprise"
> 
> Any thoughts?



The number after wim represents the edition. The number of enterprise edition is *not* 1. To know what editions your wim has use:

*dism /get-wiminfo /wimfile:install.wim*

And to get more info about particular edition use:

*dism /get-wiminfo /wimfile:install.wim /index:*x

where x is the number of edition that you want


----------



## heky (May 9, 2011)

When running the command:
dism /get-wiminfo /wimfile:install.wim

I get error 87, the command get-wiminfo is unknown

Any ideas?


----------



## Drone (May 9, 2011)

You have to run that command from the folder where the wim is. Else type the full path for wim image.


----------



## heky (May 9, 2011)

Meh, given up on this. I will just download a AIO version, with all windows versions included. I have my legit activation anyways. Just hope the downloaded images are not full of viruses/trojans.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 9, 2011)

WOW!! THNX newtekie1   I already have both 32 and 64 discs for my Home Premium, but this is a much better idea than having 2 discs (bought 32 and made an ISO of my friends 64 bit so I could use my Key with it).


----------



## newtekie1 (May 9, 2011)

Drone said:


> The number after wim represents the edition. The number of enterprise edition is *not* 1. To know what editions your wim has use:
> 
> *dism /get-wiminfo /wimfile:install.wim*
> 
> ...



Or you can use 


```
[B]Imagex /info[/B] [I]<path_of_wim_file>[/I]
```

From everything I've read, if you have an Enterprise disc that only has enterprise on it, then the number is 1. However, as I said, without actual discs for me to test this, I can't be sure.



AlienIsGOD said:


> WOW!! THNX newtekie1   I already have both 32 and 64 discs for my Home Premium, but this is a much better idea than having 2 discs (bought 32 and made an ISO of my friends 64 bit so I could use my Key with it).



It is really helpful when you do a lot of computer repair and have to re-install a lot.


----------



## dac844 (Jun 4, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> From everything I've read, if you have an Enterprise disc that only has enterprise on it, then the number is 1. However, as I said, without actual discs for me to test this, I can't be sure.



That is correct, the enterprise disk's only have the enterprise version on them.

so the command is


```
imagex /export "c:\Win 7 x64 Ent\sources\install.wim" 1 "c:\AIO.wim" "Windows 7 Enterprise"
```
 for the 64 bit

and


```
imagex /export "c:\Win 7 x86 Ent\sources\install.wim" 1 "c:\AIO.wim" "Windows 7 Enterprise"
```
 for the 32 bit


----------



## dac844 (Jun 4, 2011)

Why would you want the enterprise version anyway, the only difference from Ultimate is the activation method that is supports... enterprise supports the KMS server, and thats it...


----------



## gridlocked (Nov 18, 2011)

How Will I Make Windows 7 All in One Installation Disc With custom wim file?
I mean with antivirus, microsoft office and other applications... any help will do. tnz!


----------



## Drone (Nov 18, 2011)

gridlocked said:


> I mean with antivirus, microsoft office and other applications... any help will do. tnz!



In this case it's wiser to create an image than a wim file.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 18, 2011)

Very useful thread, good work


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 18, 2011)

gridlocked said:


> How Will I Make Windows 7 All in One Installation Disc With custom wim file?
> I mean with antivirus, microsoft office and other applications... any help will do. tnz!



In situations like this, I generally use ninite installer to install most of the programs I need.  The good thing about this is that the installer itself is is very small, so it can easily fit on the DVD with Windows 7, once it is run it goes out and downloads the latest versions of each program I want installed.  So the latest versions of everything are usually installed.


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome post!! Was searching for threads like this! <commented so I won't loose it>


----------



## dulwichdik (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello Great Post!  but I have a question, At this point   5.) Now navagate to "C:\Win 7 x86\sources\" in explorer, and delete ei.cfg.  Do I have to do this in the x64 folder as well? I only ask as I have followed your instructions step by step and when I get to boot, it does not offer me the options screen and goes directly to the install


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 5, 2012)

No, you do not have to do anything to the x64 folder.  The export commands move the important parts from the x64 folder to the x86 folder, making the x86 folder contain both versions.


----------



## dulwichdik (Mar 5, 2012)

I will have to go back into the folder and check, I will try and mount it to my virtual drive and see if it loads the choose version screen I am right in assuming that it will be the very first screen shown when the files have finished loading?


----------



## rebell1952 (May 13, 2012)

I built this ISO and I believe it will work, though I haven't had an opportunity to try it yet. However, what I now need to know is can this disc be used for repairing any version of Windows 7? I tried to repair an installation of Windows 7 Home Premium with the disc and I was told that I had the wrong version of Windows 7.

If this disc should be able to repair any version, is there an easy way to determine what needs to be done to my ISO to make it work properly, or will I simply have to rebuild it?

If this universal disc cannot be used to repair all installations of Windows 7, then is there a way to make an universal repair disc?

Thank you.


----------



## rebell1952 (May 13, 2012)

Another question:

Can Windows 7 SP1 be added to this installation disc and if so, is it done the same way as with Windows XP?

Thank you.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 13, 2012)

rebell1952 said:


> I built this ISO and I believe it will work, though I haven't had an opportunity to try it yet. However, what I now need to know is can this disc be used for repairing any version of Windows 7? I tried to repair an installation of Windows 7 Home Premium with the disc and I was told that I had the wrong version of Windows 7.
> 
> If this disc should be able to repair any version, is there an easy way to determine what needs to be done to my ISO to make it work properly, or will I simply have to rebuild it?
> 
> ...



I've used it to repair different versions of Win7.  However, I've also had it give me the same error you saw and say "This disc can not be used to repair this version of Windows 7."  I'm not quite sure why this happens.  The odd thing is that I've been able to use a Win7 Pro disc to repair a Win7 Home Premium install before, I couldn't re-install off it, but I could at least use the repair tools.

It might be that this disc might only be able to repair 32-bit installs.  Since what we are basically doing is taking a 32-bit install disc and adding the 64-bit installation files to it, it might not have the proper structure to repair 64-bit installations.

I haven't really had the time to look into it.



rebell1952 said:


> Another question:
> 
> Can Windows 7 SP1 be added to this installation disc and if so, is it done the same way as with Windows XP?
> 
> Thank you.



I'm not sure if you can added SP1 to the disc and this method still work.  The tools available for adding SP1 are not officially supported by Microsoft, so they might break this method.  I just got discs with SP1 already integrated directly from Microsoft and used those with this method and it worked fine.  But integrating service packs is not done like it was with XP.


----------



## rebell1952 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I do computer repair as a sideline and I need to repair Windows 7 installations more often that install or reinstall, so I was hoping there was a way. Also, I had a copy of Windows 7 Ultimate (both x86 and x64), but someone stole the discs. Is there a way to download the ISO files. These were the discs I used to make the universal disc, but it would be nice to have the ISOs of Ultimate all the same. Also, would you know what might happen should whomever stole my discs tries to install the OS on a different machine, as the key is on the box?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 13, 2012)

You can download the official ISOs from Digital River here.

The person that stole your copy can install it and activate it without a problem more than likely.  Nothing should happen to you, or the computer you have it installed on.  However, eventually, if the same key is used to install the OS on too many computer, Microsoft will flag the key as bad and it won't be able to activate the install.


----------



## rebell1952 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks. Hopefully, the key won't be put on eBay or something.


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (May 14, 2012)

or you can use this tool as an alternative and its easier to work with:
http://www.joshcellsoftwares.com/2011/09/winaio-maker-professional-all-in-one.html


----------



## TechieDude (Aug 4, 2012)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Ive got a usb drive that installs pretty much the same thing,  all windows 7 32bit and 64bit including enterprise.



How?


----------



## TechieDude (Aug 4, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm not sure if you can added SP1 to the disc and this method still work.  The tools available for adding SP1 are not officially supported by Microsoft, so they might break this method.  I just got discs with SP1 already integrated directly from Microsoft and used those with this method and it worked fine.  But integrating service packs is not done like it was with XP.



I found a version of the iso with Sp1 http://www.heidoc.net/joomla/technology-science/microsoft/14-windows-7-direct-download-links it also says there is a media refresh version. What is the difference? Thanks


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2012)

TechieDude said:


> I found a version of the iso with Sp1 http://www.heidoc.net/joomla/technology-science/microsoft/14-windows-7-direct-download-links it also says there is a media refresh version. What is the difference? Thanks



I believe the media refresh version has some of the various updates included (thru the refresh date) so the Windows Update process following install is not as long. I use the refresh version for when I do fresh installs... works fine for me.


----------



## arigldstn (Dec 5, 2012)

*Windows 8?*

Just wondering if this method would work with Windows 8, provided I have two ISOs (x64, x86) of the Windows 8 installation.

thanks!


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't know, you can try it, it won't hurt.


----------



## Drone (Dec 5, 2012)

arigldstn said:


> Just wondering if this method would work with Windows 8, provided I have two ISOs (x64, x86) of the Windows 8 installation.
> 
> thanks!




No, it's different in Windows 8. There's special utility called Windows Assessment and Deployment Kit (*ADK*) for Windows® 8.



> *Windows ADK is a collection of tools that you can use to customize, assess, and deploy Windows operating systems to new computers.*



Download

If you can't get your head around that then read documentation. It's easy and intuitive.


----------



## southern (Feb 15, 2013)

I am creating the Universal disk to use in computer business.  I have read were you can not use Enterprise for this.  Here is my question.  I have a dvd of Ultimate, that I have used to create a Universal ISO.  I also have an ISO of Enterprise directly from Microsoft.  My question is this, can I extract the Enterprise ISO file (I have 32 and 64 bit) and add this into my Universal ISO?  So that I would have all versions of Windows 7 on there.  I know people ask why Enterprise, but I have customers, and myself that use it.

If this is possible, and I extract the files to my location to create my Universal ISO, how do I make sure that its included in the install.wim, because on the Enterprise ISO, it would be listed as 1 in the install file, but I would need to make it a difference number in my Universal Edition.  What number should I use, would I use the following code in the command lines to extract them to my Universal location?

imagex /export "c:\Win 7 x64 ent\sources\install.wim" 5 "c:\Win 7 x86\sources\install.wim" "Windows Enterprise"

imagex /export "c:\Win 7 x86 ent\sources\install.wim" 5 "c:\Win 7 x86\sources\install.wim" "Windows Enterprise"

Any assistance would be great.


----------



## tabakong (May 3, 2013)

*Skip Windows 7 AIO Product Key*

Hello newtekie1, I have successfully created Windows 7 AIO ISO [x86 & x64]. Just One Question, Do you know how to skip or just don't show the product key input during the Windows 7 Installation?


----------



## Urlyin (May 7, 2013)

Good Stuff Newtekie


----------



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2013)

tabakong said:


> Hello newtekie1, I have successfully created Windows 7 AIO ISO [x86 & x64]. Just One Question, Do you know how to skip or just don't show the product key input during the Windows 7 Installation?



Just push next to skip the product key prompt.  You will have to enter a product key within 30 days to activate the install of Windows otherwise it will go into "Limited Functionality Mode".


----------



## tabakong (May 8, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Just push next to skip the product key prompt.  You will have to enter a product key within 30 days to activate the install of Windows otherwise it will go into "Limited Functionality Mode".



BTW, My Windows 7 AIO [x86 and x64] is pre-activated using daz loader. I just want not to show the product key window during installation.


----------



## alextdomino (Jun 20, 2013)

*commands.. HEEELP!*

Hi i have a problem and i would really like some help.

eveything works fine until i try to execute the commands.
the 1. command works totally fine but the 2., 3., and 4. doesn't work..
when i press enter i just get this answer:

C:\Program Files\Windows AIK\Tools\PETools>imagex /export "c:\Win 7 x64\sources\
install.wim" 2 "c:\Win 7 x86\sources\install.wim" "Windows Home Premium"

ImageX Tool for Windows
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. All rights reserved.
Version: 6.1.7600.16385

Exporting: [c:\Win 7 x64\sources\install.wim, 2] ->
           [c:\Win 7 x86\sources\install.wim]


The specified image [2] was not found in [c:\Win 7 x64\sources\install.wim].


pleeease help me"


----------



## xlr8mike (Oct 9, 2013)

i got a "the specified image [2] was not found in [c:\Win 7 x64\sources\instal.wim]
does being on a VM make it now work?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 9, 2013)

This is what I get? Any suggestions?

C:\Program Files\Windows AIK\Tools\PETools>imagex /export "c:\Win 7 x64\sources\
install.wim" 4 "c:\Win 7 x86\sources\install.wim" "Windows Ultimate"

ImageX Tool for Windows
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. All rights reserved.
Version: 6.1.7600.16385

Exporting: [c:\Win 7 x64\sources\install.wim, 4] ->
           [c:\Win 7 x86\sources\install.wim]


Error opening file [c:\Win 7 x86\sources\install.wim].


The data is invalid.



C:\Program Files\Windows AIK\Tools\PETools>


----------



## xlr8mike (Oct 9, 2013)

alextdomino said:


> Hi i have a problem and i would really like some help.
> 
> eveything works fine until i try to execute the commands.
> the 1. command works totally fine but the 2., 3., and 4. doesn't work..
> ...



if you havent gotten it to work i ofund the problem. our files are straight from microsoft and i think newer files only include that version. if you want to still do this i can give you a like that worked for me.
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/85813-windows-7-universal-installation-disc-create.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 9, 2013)

Fatal1ty39 said:


> or you can use this tool as an alternative and its easier to work with:
> http://www.joshcellsoftwares.com/2011/09/winaio-maker-professional-all-in-one.html



NVM for my question cause I used this tool and its VERY easy to do. Just link the program to each ISO and a empty folder to work in and go.


----------



## Ignotus (Nov 13, 2013)

*A Cautionary Tale*



Fatal1ty39 said:


> or you can use this tool as an alternative and its easier to work with:
> http://www.joshcellsoftwares.com/2011/09/winaio-maker-professional-all-in-one.html





brandonwh64 said:


> NVM for my question cause I used this tool and its VERY easy to do. Just link the program to each ISO and a empty folder to work in and go.


I too tried this tool. It seems to be fairly easy to use. I created an AIO iso using the Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 iso images from Digital River. I created the first one "manually" using the software mentioned in the quote. The iso came out at around 4-5GB, which seemed in line with what I was expecting. I copied it to a thumb drive using Rufus, which has never let me down. Everything appeared to work when I ran setup.exe from within Windows. I continued until the point of selecting a partition to install on. I then cancelled and prepared my PC for re-installation of Windows. I got everything ready, rebooted off the thumb drive, and proceeded. After I passed the step of reformatting the Windows partition, the installation failed. It said that something was corrupt or something along the lines of my installation media being f'd up. So great, I have a non-working installer and I've reformatted my partition.  I won't go into the details, but I was able to get the original iso files copied over to a different PC and used the software quoted above to create *another* AIO iso. This time I used the "automatic" mode where you do what brandonwh64 said regarding pointing the app to the two iso files (x64 and x86) and then pointing it to an empty folder to work in. It appears to have completed successfully. However... the resulting iso in "automatic" mode comes out to 6.45GB . That obviously won't fit on a single layer DVD and I don't have any dual layer discs. Besides that, the OP said the resulting iso should be around 4GB. Even better, the app decided that it would automatically delete the original iso files when it finished creating the new AIO iso... Great, thanks for that.  Luckily I have a backup on my non-booting PC that I had to once again copy back to the working PC over the lan. So, the moral of the story is that you may want to be careful with this app. For me, I'm going to see if this 6.45GB iso will get me going. I put it on my 8GB thumb drive. I guess I will still need to go through the OP's manual steps however if I want to get a working iso that will fit on a single layer DVD. So much for simpler.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 13, 2013)

Has anyone gotten an (AIO) to work on usb stick ?

I have tried but it always gives me a pro version no prompt.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes, I use this AIO on a usb stick all the time.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 13, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, I use this AIO on a usb stick all the time.



ok cool, I use a linux usb installer to make my windows usb sticks so I'm guessing that is the issue.


----------



## Ignotus (Nov 14, 2013)

This tool *did* work for me on the 2nd try. I used the automatic mode and it created a 6.45GB ISO file. That's bigger than I'd like, so I'll likely do it again without using that tool at all. Anyway, if you have a USB drive large enough to hold appx. 6.5GB, I don't see why you couldn't get it to work. I didn't test it *extensively*, ie. I only installed the Ultimate x64 version, but I was given a menu with all of the versions on it. That tool will create the ISO for you, and it may even put it on a bootable USB. However, I have always used Rufus to create bootable USB drives with an ISO and that is what I used for this. I would just personally prefer to have this AIO on a single layer DVD vs having it on my thumb drive forever.


----------



## curiousUser (Nov 14, 2013)

*Multilingual & Service Packs*

Hello, i was wondering if there is any way to make this universal image also multilingual.

I know i can create a AIO iso with this method, i have done this before, but since i was gonna create a new one including the SP1 (with offcourse the SP1 iso's) i was wondering if i could also add more languages...

I am very interested in getting Dutch, German, French and English on a iso...

Has somebody done it before? Can somebody point me to a tutorial or method that can merge with this one?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2013)

was just trying to do this today, looks like a good tool.

going to combine it with SARDU so i can have win 7 x86 + x64 and windows XP on a single USB together.


----------



## Ignotus (Nov 15, 2013)

*Language Packs*



curiousUser said:


> Hello, i was wondering if there is any way to make this universal image also multilingual.


I personally do not know the answer. What I can tell you is that if you go with Windows 7 Ultimate, you can switch between I believe 35 different display languages (including English) whenever you want. When I did my first Windows Update post-install, all of the language packs were available under optional updates. I don't know if that's helpful or not, but I figured I would offer the info.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2013)

Beware that the ImgBurn installer has malware in it (toolbar + Conduit, Inc. ad injector).  Look at the EULA's carefully and make sure you say no to that bastard.  If no doesn't let you proceed, need to find an alternative program.

I wasn't paying any attention when two EULA's popped up and now I'm tempted to format.  Grr...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2013)

just pitching in to say win AIO maker and sardu combined have let me make one very nice USB stick with all versions of XP, vista and 7 all together. very nice combo.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 15, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Beware that the ImgBurn installer has malware in it (toolbar + Conduit, Inc. ad injector).  Look at the EULA's carefully and make sure you say no to that bastard.  If no doesn't let you proceed, need to find an alternative program.
> 
> I wasn't paying any attention when two EULA's popped up and now I'm tempted to format.  Grr...



Yeah, I was annoyed when they started doing that, but I always do custom installs on all software for this very reason.

Alternatively you can use the ninite version, ninite automatically says no to all that BS for you.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2013)

Might want to put a warning in bold text in the guide. 


FYI, I used Daemon Tools Lite to mount the ISOs and copied the files over.  I was too lazy to break out ISO Buster.


----------

